# Housing Estate Horses



## SonnysHumanSlave (20 February 2011)

I guess the grass is getting cut at least. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12517436


----------



## ISHmad (20 February 2011)

What about the housing estate horses who live in people's back gardens and never get any turnout?  That's even worse in my opinion.  A friend rescued a Shetland who was living in a garage, never even saw the light of day hardly, let alone grass.


----------



## skint1 (20 February 2011)

I think it's nice that there are horses in the centre of Bradford where people might not otherwise get to see them but there is definitely room for a compromise. The horses need safe areas to be turned out in where they aren't at risk from traffic, and that area should be poo picked and managed like any grazing area. They probably shouldn't tether them to railings and stuff either.  This would also reduce the moaning about horse poo everywhere and the perceived danger to children.


----------



## alfiesmum (21 February 2011)

gobsmacked for the 2nd time today


----------



## stencilface (21 February 2011)

Hee hee!  Thats my wedding photographer in her day job doing the reporting 

I gather she didn't much enjoy filming it......

TBH I see no problem with horses kept for a working purpose, as opposed to pets.  As long as their welfare (food and water) needs are met and they are not beaten then there's no big problem.  I wouldn't keep my horse like that, but neither would I keep my horse in a stable 24/7, fed up to the eyeballs, then sedated to be made manageable to be held between a huge bit and huge spurs. 

I like seeing the rag and bone man going around leeds (Harehills/woodhouse area I think?) his horse always looks happy, and will likely thrive on the steady work


----------



## ChestnutConvert (21 February 2011)

The council have just severely cut back on the grass cutting and 'gardening' teams in my town...maybe i should let B and friends horses loose on the grass as it grows....


----------



## Dolcé (21 February 2011)

I'm working in this area at the moment, most of the horses are not tethered, they are simply turned onto any green space (including the kids playground) and left to wander with access onto the roads, it is the same at Fagley as well but more wandering free in large herds rather than in gardens as at Holmewood.  There are simply horses everywhere, the kids bomb up and down the road on them with the obligatory stick in hand and there are ponies pulling carts everywhere, all overloaded and with several men aboard too.  I saw one rummaging around a load of rubbish in a garage the other day.  There seems to be an awful lot of interest in this area in particular at the moment, I saw a T&A photographer there today taking photos of them.  I don't think there is any other area in the country where the residents would be able to keep the horses in this way and it must be a nightmare for locals who are not of gypsy stock, Bradford council seem to just ignore the problem.  One thing that has to be said is that most look to be in pretty good condition, some have hay put out with them and they all seem to disappear at night (assume into gardens) so are not left to wander in the dark..


----------



## somethingorother (21 February 2011)

My OH lives on a new estate which backs onto the lovely Holme wood. What a bunch of scrotes. It's not quaint. 

Half the horses bombing around on the roads with kids on them (in the pitch black darkness too!) are blatently just yearlings or at least no older than 2. As hch says they are not tethered, they are EVERYWHERE. The side of dual carrage ways, parks, play grounds, any tiny patch of grass you could imagine. One of them was tied outside the co op with no food and water in the thick snow. OH is not at all horsey but even he felt sorry for it and took it some bread and carrots (yes, sweet guesture but stupid, bless him. Have told him not to feed a hungry horse a whole bag of barm cakes and carrots again lol) 

I dont see the need for it at all and i hate seeing little foals tethered next to their mums on a tiny patch of grass. What do they need a load more for when they blatently cant afford to keep these properly? It's an invasion of public ground and it should not be allowed. But apparently even the police avoid that area. Driving instructors refuse to go there and a lot of taxi drivers avoid it at certain times. 

I don't know how they can find enough fridges to load onto the carts the poor beasts have to pull to make enough money to live off. But then again, it's a council estate 

Oh, and i have only once ever seen the remenants of some hay next to these horses, let alone a stack of bales like on that video lol! yeah right!


----------



## somethingorother (21 February 2011)

skint1 said:



			I think it's nice that there are horses in the centre of Bradford where people might not otherwise get to see them but there is definitely room for a compromise.
		
Click to expand...

There's a huge massive livery yard about 5 minutes away  

It's not inner city london or the slums (well, not quite)


----------



## Dolcé (22 February 2011)

somethingorother said:



			My OH lives on a new estate which backs onto the lovely Holme wood. What a bunch of scrotes. It's not quaint. 

Half the horses bombing around on the roads with kids on them (in the pitch black darkness too!) are blatently just yearlings or at least no older than 2. As hch says they are not tethered, they are EVERYWHERE. The side of dual carrage ways, parks, play grounds, any tiny patch of grass you could imagine. One of them was tied outside the co op with no food and water in the thick snow. OH is not at all horsey but even he felt sorry for it and took it some bread and carrots (yes, sweet guesture but stupid, bless him. Have told him not to feed a hungry horse a whole bag of barm cakes and carrots again lol) 

I dont see the need for it at all and i hate seeing little foals tethered next to their mums on a tiny patch of grass. What do they need a load more for when they blatently cant afford to keep these properly? It's an invasion of public ground and it should not be allowed. But apparently even the police avoid that area. Driving instructors refuse to go there and a lot of taxi drivers avoid it at certain times. 

I don't know how they can find enough fridges to load onto the carts the poor beasts have to pull to make enough money to live off. But then again, it's a council estate 

Oh, and i have only once ever seen the remenants of some hay next to these horses, let alone a stack of bales like on that video lol! yeah right!
		
Click to expand...


And I'm having to knock on blurdy doors here day and night, it's lovely!  The one on the playground today definitely had a couple of sections of hay next to it but maybe they were expecting photographers!!  The fridges, assorted scrap etc come from all over Bradford, they can be seen dragging those heavy carts (usually at a very fast trot) on all the main roads into the area.


----------



## HorseyLyn (22 February 2011)

I would NEVER have thought this happened in Bradford, I thought it was a regular Irish thing but not in England. I'm in shock.

I did see lots of young horses a few years ago in the fens, it was a red hot day, they had eaten everything around them and none had water.... We are talking 30 plus horses maybe many more. I have no idea who they belonged to but was desperately unhappy so called both the RSPCA and ILPH as it was then. It was the middle of nowhere, we had a job explaining where we were. I just hope someone got to them before there was a fatality. 

My DH was going loopy cos I was wanting to send him off to find water and buckets in no mans land. He said making the calls and stressing the urgency would have to do :-((
I imagine they were gypsys young horses but that's no way to keep them, I bet my life they weren't wormed or ever got extra food or ever a drink.


----------



## somethingorother (22 February 2011)

hch4971 said:



			And I'm having to knock on blurdy doors here day and night, it's lovely!  The one on the playground today definitely had a couple of sections of hay next to it but maybe they were expecting photographers!!  The fridges, assorted scrap etc come from all over Bradford, they can be seen dragging those heavy carts (usually at a very fast trot) on all the main roads into the area.
		
Click to expand...

Why? What are you doing? I hope it pays well, it's not a nice place. Dont even like driving through there at night, you wouldn't catch knocking on doors thats for sure. 

I know, i have never seen one have an accident yet but im sure it happens the way they go round motorway roundabouts ignoring the lights (on one of my first trips to bradford). Never would have thought i would see a horse and cart tied to a lamp post and half in the road outside a shop... but yep, happens. 

I will say that i have never seen one looking emaciated or ill treated. Just a bit dejected. So maybe they do give them hay and i just don't see it...


----------



## Dolcé (22 February 2011)

Civil servant, and not a very welcome one usually, but no, it doesn't pay well especially considering the areas I have to work and the abuse I get.  I get to work my own hours and am home based, that fits around our horses etc so have to put up with it!  I'm quite tempted to rent a house over there and keep our lot in the garden, would save a fortune on livery!!


----------



## somethingorother (22 February 2011)

You dont need a garden, there's usually a grass verge or something that will do the trick  

I have to say, i have seen worse behaviour in manchester to be fair. But holme wood has a terrible reputation and i would not like to put it to the test personally. If you're managing to do ok there then maybe it's not as bad as it is supposed to be? 

(they do keep robbing wheelie bins though, little gets! )


----------



## Dolcé (22 February 2011)

somethingorother said:



			You dont need a garden, there's usually a grass verge or something that will do the trick  

I have to say, i have seen worse behaviour in manchester to be fair. But holme wood has a terrible reputation and i would not like to put it to the test personally. If you're managing to do ok there then maybe it's not as bad as it is supposed to be? 

(they do keep robbing wheelie bins though, little gets! )
		
Click to expand...

LOL, yes but I wouldn't want them wandering about!


----------



## Loulou2002 (22 February 2011)

omg!....i'm off now to turn mine out on the school playing field!


----------



## competitiondiva (22 February 2011)

Well it seems to be everywhere then Dudley and the surrounding areas are the same, but the horses aren't tethered they roam loose!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (23 February 2011)

Ah... the return of the work horse to Middle England.

Might not be a bad idea now oil shortages are imminent. It may be that we will all be using our horses for transport once again... except those that haven't got one... 

Should we take out shares in H&H Sales?


----------



## Dolcé (23 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Ah... the return of the work horse to Middle England.

Might not be a bad idea now oil shortages are imminent. It may be that we will all be using our horses for transport once again... except those that haven't got one... 

Should we take out shares in H&H Sales?
		
Click to expand...


Love it  how fantastic would that be, I have to feed them anyway so I would save a fortune, bring them home in turn so that they can pull me the 6 miles back the next day.  I would feel more at home working in this area too (although both horse and cart would probably get nicked!)


----------

